# Have you received "Account at Risk" warning after Opting Out of Binding Arbitration?



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

original post has been moved to:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/have...fter-opting-out-of-binding-arbitration.50253/


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> My account is now "At Risk" Dec. 15


Is that a text/email from Uber notifying you that your account was "At Risk" of deactivation due to Inactivity and asking you to do some rides for your Account to stay active?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I have never been warned before this, I have done the same number of ACROS as I normally do. Far away request, low rated pax etc.
The email referred to my last week work, I was online 6 hours and did about 10 ACROS


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

It seems to me that my account got flagged because of the OPT-OUT. I have done the ACRO thing since I found this last year and have done it ever since, having done more than 20 per week most weeks.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> *I have never been warned before this*, I have done the same number of ACROS as I normally due.





OrlUberOffDriver said:


> *It seems to me that my account got flagged because of the OPT-OUT. *I have done the ACRO thing since I found this last year and have done it ever since, having done more than 20 per week most weeks.


Have any Drivers received a "Account at Risk" warning for the very first time since opting out of Binding Arbitration for cancelling rides?


----------



## tallnfla (Oct 13, 2014)

i got it to and I did not opt out. But, it is business as usual. My car my way. They just kick you offline for about 10 mins. That is fine with me when I get back on the surge is usaually higher anyway. lol


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber and more importantly it's investors are worried about the lawsuit against them (www.uberlawsuit.com). So yes, I personally believe they look for any reason to deactivate anyone who opts-out. Whether it be rating, rider complaints, cancellation rate, acceptance rate, suddenly missing documents, or anything else they can find. I'm seeing a lot of reports of strange things happening after opting out.

Right now they are tolerating you doing things they don't like. Opting out is like the unforgivable sin. Do it and you become an enemy. They know their business model is garbage, and they are highly concerned about the lawsuit against them. They know how evil they are and they're so used to getting away with everything, it irritates them that they can't make this go away, something that can potentially shut them down overnight. If they had not toyed with drivers, they wouldn't be facing this. You reap what you sow, Uber. You deserve it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> So yes, I personally believe they look for any reason to deactivate anyone who opts-out.


Believing something and establishing it as a fact are two separate things.

Till now there has been no evidence that any Driver has been deactivated because he/she had opted out.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I acro too sometimes, I got one threat and that usually happens if its overall 10% or more. 

On the other hand, I got deactivated from lyft for having 30% cancellations on a week where I did maybe 15-20 rides bunch of bullshit right after the fare cut back in December last year... If you want to do Uber x, and you want to keep doing it, I suggest you do away with the acroing because they keep track of stuff now... And will fire you for any little reason I'm afraid, only small factors like overall earnings.. Etc might save you for a little bit but they are cracking down..


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Believing something and establishing it as a fact are two separate things.
> 
> Till now there has been no evidence that any Driver has been deactivated because he/she had opted out.


Indeed, it definitely cannot be verified as FACT. Which is why I used the word believe.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

True that we have NO hard evidence that this is happening chi1cabby the fact IS that Uber DOES a lot of unscrupulous business tactics on its drivers. It will be proven. 
I logged on over the weekend and ACRO 2 requests, the system log me OFF. It never happend to me before ACROing as many as half dozen in a row. Uber said "Rejected". 
chi1cabby Is there anything in the SA about rejecting requests?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Is there anything in the SA about rejecting requests?


There isn't.
Please see UberHammer's thread on this:

*No, you are wrong...acceptance rate is NOT in the contract*


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok. So, then I'm gonna log on and keep doing ACROS all day. 
I will prove deactivation.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Ok. So, then I'm gonna log on and keep doing ACROS all day.
> I will prove deactivation.


Uber will deactivate for any reason. However, many of the things they deactivate for are NOT in the SA.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

That may be the case, against their own terms of the SA. 
My record with uber is/was spotless till my last week of driving. 1,000+ completed trips, above average ratings and many positive feedbacks for professionalism, promptness, clean vehicle and many other reasons. 
So, if I do all ACROS(which as of today) they are now showing on the dashboard as "canceled by driver" uber has clearly closed that ability to fly under the radar. And do just my required ride every 30 days then, if and when my deactivation occurs it will be strictly for "rejected" "cancelled" or whatever Uber feels like calling these.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

My 5 Stars comments getting deleted.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Believing something and establishing it as a fact are two separate things.
> 
> Till now there has been no evidence that any Driver has been deactivated because he/she had opted out.


is it too late to opt out?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

cleansafepolite said:


> is it too late to opt out?


No bud, it's not too late to Opt-out.
Drivers have a month to Opt-out after accepting the New Agreement which was rolled out on 12/11/15.

I have a sample opt-out email in this post:

*New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> No bud, it's not too late to Opt-out.
> Drivers have a month to Opt-out after accepting the New Agreement which was rolled out on 12/11/15.
> 
> I have a sample opt-out email in this post:
> ...


Thanks man, im going to do this before jan 11, so many people new to this forum, or new to Uber or just plain sick of the situation should know about this, ill see if i can help.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

i added a signature


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> True that we have NO hard evidence that this is happening chi1cabby the fact IS that Uber DOES a lot of unscrupulous business tactics on its drivers. It will be proven.
> I logged on over the weekend and ACRO 2 requests, the system log me OFF. It never happend to me before ACROing as many as half dozen in a row. Uber said "Rejected".
> chi1cabby Is there anything in the SA about rejecting requests?
> View attachment 20899


POST #:12/OrlUberOffDriver: EXACTLY
how many
is the Aforementioned "Nan" Minutes ?

Bison does'nt tolerate #[F]UberSpeak!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> My 5 Stars comments getting deleted.
> View attachment 21262


POST # 17/OrlUberOffDriver: "WICKED"
SUSPICIOUS...
if you ask This Haberdasher !


----------

